# Story Hour Trailers



## Paka (Jun 9, 2003)

The lights go down, popcorn's in hand, commercials are over, a few trailers:


*Dark Tower's Shadow*
_Midnight D&D_

_Armies of Elves, Dwarves and Men attempted to defeat Izrador, the Shadow in the North, in the most important and final battle of the Third Age. They met and fought valiantly against armies of Orcs, Demons, Dragons and other of the Shadow’s Minions on the southern shore of the Pellurian Sea. 

They lost. 

It is 99 years later, the Last Age._ 

They were all brought up in the Shadow of the North's citadel, Theros Obsidia, where His priests, His Shadow Legates were schooled.  The tower of black sea rock was erected in a single night after the fall of Highway, once the center for all learning on the continent.

Now only a burnt skeleton remains of the once great Highwall Library, a reminder to all who see it how Izrador deals with wisdom and knowledge not handed from from the only God still able to answer prayers.

On a moonless night they were called out of their beds by restless dreams and met in a room hidden in the skeletal library.  The Oathroom sealed their pact where they swore to rebel against Izrador's rule and raze the tower of Theros Obsidia to the ground. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=51307


_Next..._


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Jun 9, 2003)

*Coming Soon ...*


_Five college students on spring break ..._ 

***ba bump ... *** 

_in Maggie Valley, North Carolina ... nestled in the heart of the Smokies.  ...  A secluded hideaway of quiet mountainside cabins ... _

***ba bump*** 

_A week of relaxation:  Grilling hamburgers, reading, hiking in the woods ..._ 

.

.

.

_But something is amiss in Maggie Valley, North Carolina ..._ 

***The sound of cicadas in the night*** 

_Terror lurks in one cabin in the mountains ... and for five college students, this will be a Spring Break ... ... to dismember ... _ 

***BA BUMP*** 
 

||University Blues:  Cabin Fever|| 

A D20 Modern Story Hour, Coming Soon to a thread near you ...

--fje


----------



## NiTessine (Jun 9, 2003)

A dark screen. Vaguely dramatic music starts playing on the background. A narrator starts talking.

_North Africa, 1941_

Sweeping shots of endless desert dunes and battles between German and British forces.

_The bloodiest battles in history. The Nazis were winning. Then the tide was turned._

A shot of a man in a British military uniform hurling a halftrack into a Tiger tank with his bare hands, another shooting flames from his fingers, and a third one shifting into a huge grizzly bear and tearing off a man's arms.

_They were the Talents. But they were not alone._

Shots of people in SS uniforms melting a tank with their gaze, punching holes through brick walls, and waving, then disappearing in a bright flash of light.

_Godlike in their abilities, these Talented men would win the war... in the tale of the *Talent Operations Group 57*. Coming soon to a Story Hour forum near you!_


----------



## Drawmack (Jun 9, 2003)

[shot]A small girl, a boy about five years older and a man having a picnic[/shot]

[voiceover]As a child her only family was a mentally challenged brother and her academic father[/voiceover]

[shot]The two children at a school in new york and the father going to an assylum[/shot]

[voiceover]The father driven helplessly mad by that which he hunted. The children reliquished to private schools for the remainder of their childhoods.[/voiceover]

[shot]The woman, we presume as she's completely androdgoneous, a mentally challenged man and an enderly man on a road in WWI Europe[/shot]

[voiceover]Haunted by memories of an insane father she swore vengence on the black knowledge that brought him down, begining with 10 years in Europe working as assistant to one of her father's colegues.[/voiceover]

[shot]A small town in america. She leave college, where she's a teacher, and comes home to her waiting brother.[/shot]

[voiceover]Watch as she travels the same path as her father, in an attempt to catch those who drove him mad, and murdered him in the assylum.[/voiceover]

*The Diary of Sparrow Dansbury, playing now.*


----------



## Tumakhunter (Jul 5, 2003)

*Norannar - the beginning*

It is the dawn of a bright new day as the train crests the hill, on it's way south to the outpost town of Tolk.  Only a small number of passengers have bothered to travel this deep into the frontier, among them a tall, broad-shouldered gunman.

He looks out the window of the passenger car, hoping to catch a glimpse of this town that will lead him to a new life.  But something seems amiss.  The streets appear empty, no people or animals moving at all.

The train gets closer.

There appears to be some sort of banners flying on tall poles just outside of the town.  No, not banners, but the long hair of the heads mounted upon the tips of what are now seen to be pikes.

The train pulls into the station.  The streets are littered with bodies.  The gunman steps off the train, followed by a few other passengers: a silver-haired forrester, a dwarven traveller, a human scholar, and lastly a short humanoid riding a very well-behaved mountain lion.

The group walk the streets, looking at the devastation.  The train pulls out of the station behind them, heading back the way it came.

"Where are the children?" asks the forester.


----------



## Paka (Jul 7, 2003)

*The Ballad of Karhoun Esben*

_I am Karhoun Esben.  I am a good man, a hunter of Shadow._

Karhoun has lived under the Shadow in the North his entire life, acting servile, knowing his place and keeping his hate for the evil God that rules his homeland buried deep.

Finally, he get's a chance to kill one of the Shadow's most trusted minions, a vicious crossbred monster.  The ambush has been set, sixty Northmen led by Karhoun Esben and a lifetime of stifled hatred versus the Manticore.

The newest chapter in Dark Tower's Shadow, coming soon to a Story Hour near you.


----------



## Old Drew Id (Jul 7, 2003)

*Medallions d20 Modern*

*Darkness. Slowly, a sliver of light appears. The sliver becomes a crescent shape, which gradually widens into a circle. It is a coin, flipping into the air. As the far side rotates into view, it shows:*

Willie reached into his jacket, and in a flash he was holding a pistol. “FREEZE MOTHERF$%#ER! DROP THE F^%KING KNIFE!”

*…the coin flips again…*

The young intern looked scared. “… since I’ve been working here, I’ve seen a lot of people eat a lot of weird stuff. Especially crazy people. But this guy. He puked up a centipede… and the really sick part? I swear… after it happened…the centipede crawled away.”

*…the coin flips again…*

Joe paused and looked nervously around the room. He took a deep shaky breath and began, “I had a weird dream last night.”

*…the coin flips again…*

Crystal kicked the door open and marched into the room confidently, a shotgun in each hand.

*…the coin flips again…*

“… does anyone else here find it peculiar that the ‘Occult’ section of this library is five times larger than the rest of the religious section?” Brother Cooper asked, as he carried another stack of dusty books back to a table.

*…the coin flips again…*

He dared a glance into the mirror. His nose was bleeding, trickling down his lips, down his chin, and dripping onto his shirt. His eyes were dilated too much, and they were bloodshot. He took another ragged gasping breath and again tried to relax.

*…the coin flips again…*

The preacher read from the Bible. “ ’My silver has been returned,’ he said to his brothers. ‘Here it is in my sack.’ Their hearts sank and they turned to each other trembling and said, ‘What is this that God has done to us?’ “

*…the coin flips again, and stops.*

Medallions d20 Modern Story Hour 
(Playing Now)


----------



## Velenne (Jul 8, 2003)

*Cue the black screen.  Slow, ominous drumbeats mark the flashing of multiple shots of wonderous cities and locations:  A three-tiered floating city encompassed by a transparent sphere, two enormous, crossed arches over a city that peak in an alabaster castle, the face of a mountain carved into the likeness of a dwarven pantheon, intertwined spires contrased black and white...*

*It is the Golden Age of Magic, civilisation at its peak...*

*The drums beat slightly faster.  Wizards of varied races form a circle on a floating golden disk.  The view quickly pans skyward as clouds amass in a vortex.  From its center, red dragons begin to pour forth into the blackened sky...*

*In a world ruled by corrupted mages, Evil maintains an unchallenged grip...*

*The drums beat faster still.  A gigantic reptillian humanoid weilds two swords against a relatively-minute illithid.  The warrior brings them both high in what will be a fatal blow, but abrubtly disappears as the illithid reaches out and touches its foe's leg.  

Close-up of the reptile's confused, panicked look.  The view expands quickly to reveal he is standing in a field of recently-cooled magma and ash.  Behind him, still unnoticed, is an even larger creature whose demonic face twists into a hideous grin as it raises its barbed flail...* 

*They were created to be the ultimate enforcers.*

*The drums pound away at breathtaking pace.  The view pans around a circular room, past six chambers.  Each has a ruby-red glass facing which reveals the sleeping humanoid creatures behind.  As it does so, a woman's ageless, gentle voice comes over...*

"Protect all mages. Preserve society at all costs...you were created with these purposes in mind. But know that your creators view you as nothing more than tools...  

*The view stops on the last chamber and quickly flashes in so that the dwarf's face is clearly seen.  His skin has the appearance of black ash, even flaking off in small pieces and drifting lazily about in the ambient currents. Half of his face and head is a burnt ruin where no hair or beard will ever grow. Tightly braided and beaded white hair adorns the other half.  Abrubtly, the drumming halts and his eyes snap open as the voice intones,*

*"AWAKEN."*

*Cue the soundtrack- bass-heavy beat laden with uninterpretable choral intonations and orchestral overtones.  One of the sleeping creatures, now over thirty feet tall and swinging the better part of an oak tree, flattens a cottage with a single overhead swing.  Another- the horned, female tiefling- rails against a robed wizard with her bare fists.  A third image flashes, a straight-on view of a part-man, part-kyton appearing through a shower of wooden splinters from what was formerly a set of double-doors.  Myriad chains swirl around him that suddently dart toward the camera, filling the view and sending it to black again.  The music dims....*

*This Summer, a world stands on the brink of annihilation.  The hunters become the hunted.  And for six dark heroes, a destiny awaits...* 

  ARBITERS APOSTATE   

NOW PLAYING


----------



## megamania (Jul 11, 2003)

The music starts slow but picks up.  Think Danny Elfman on Speed.


A slow shot by helicopter over a desert setting.  

From under the Dark sun will come a legend. From under the Dark sun will come a hero. 

Helicopter speeds up and pans onto the horizon where a dust cloud has risen and now begins to ebb.

Coming this holiday season to a theatre near you comes a story of a legend...a hero...a warrior 

Splinters of battle scenes and characters from the movie come at you.  Explosions, fighting, kissing, a dragon, a glowing woman.

The music now kicks into high gear and you speed incredibly fast onto a lone figure walking out of the dust and smoke.

Some wars are fought and won on a battlefield.  Others in the quiet by a hidden assassin.  This one will be fought within the mind of one person.  

Suddenly the music cuts off sharply and no sound.  A lone figure walks out of the smoke.  His hair waving in the wind and he holds two battle billy clubs.  

I fight for no one but myself 

He thens snears and gives a big smile before leaping into a battle pose.

The scene goes black and soft quiet theme music begins again and in red, orange , yellow and dark brown in the "darksun" writting font reads

UNDER A DARKSUN 

Starring Sean William Scott,  Catherine Zeta-Jones, Beyonce and William Defoe


----------



## megamania (Jul 11, 2003)

Neat.  I wrote it and I'm psyched!  Where's Speilberge? (sp)


----------



## jonrog1 (Jul 16, 2003)

Carnage, thousands of men SLAMMING into beasts, titanspawn.  QUICK CUTS of heads flying, viscera spattering.  DEAFENING NOISE of metal on metal and bone, all in the pouring, drenching rain.  Corpses fly away from an exploding series of FIREBALLS.  The opening of *Gladiator*, but bigger --


*"DARKNESS COVERS THE LAND!  HOPE IS LOST!"* 

A soldier looks up, shrieks as a flaming BLACK DRAGON SLAMS into the muddy ground, crushing him.  Ogres with human heads on pikes SURGE over the hill.


*"ARMIES PILLAGE --"*

Huge wolf-headed humanoids LEAP through a barrier of flames.  One of them walks, ignoring the fire, carrying two vast SWORDS.


*"NIGHTMARES WALK FREE!"*

A young woman with a huge sword (Indigo), SLICES off a man's head.  All that does is let the rest of his skin peel away, revealing the GIANT INSECT wearing his flesh ... a mad druid CACKLES as a huge SCORPION rises from the soil ...


*"DARK CONSPIRACIES TRIUMPH!"*

QUICK CUTS of a man in a black robe unfolding his DRAGON WINGS,  a red-headed woman in rogue's clothes stepping from the shadows,  black-scaled humanoids SURGING FORWARD at the command of a robed wizard, another woman with ritual scarring rises into the sky, laughing as her cultists charge ...


*"THE SCARRED LANDS NEED ...  HEROES!"*

Beat.  Two men run from a forest, followed by a hundred orcs.

Taggart:  "Run away!  Run away faster!"


*"ANGELS OF MERCY."*

Indigo, picking her way through wounded lying in rainy muck, stumbles.  She KICKS.  Someone moans.

Indigo:  "Hey, I tripped over one of your dying guys here!  You should be more careful with them!"

CUT TO a halfling tied to a chair.  Kirby brutally b*tch-slaps him.  "Take it!" SMACK! "Take it hard!" SMACK!


*"DREAMERS, TO REBUILD A SHATTERED LAND."* 

Alec puts down his tankard.  "Let the church worry about healing people, I'm talking about building a _casino_ here."

Argent, the priest: "The church will want a cut."

Alec: "Hey, of course."


*"LIGHTS TO TURN BACK THE COMING DARKNESS!"*

A tree with tentacles is seizing screaming people in white robes and jamming them into its whirring toothy maw.  As blood fountains high into the sky,  a man in fancy clothing (Kirby) holds back Argent.

Kirby: "So we feed evil cultists to an evil tree.  Net result -- less evil!  How is that not good?"


*"VIRTUOUS HEARTS TO LEAD THE PEOPLE!"*

Taggart stands in a stable, overlooking Alec tangled up with a half-naked bar wench in a haystack

Taggart:  "Your girlfriend's a _paladin_.  You're _cheating on a paladin._"

Alec : (shrugs) "Dude, I'm neutral."


*"CUNNING MINDS TO UNRAVEL AGELESS MYSTERIES!"*

Malachi:  "It's some sort of glowing, rune-covered sphere hovering directly over a pedestal inscribed with ancient death-threats, all of it radiating an powrful, arcane energy."

Taggart:  "Just grab it."



*"YES, THE SCARRED LANDS NEEDS HEROES ..."*

A man lies completely tied on a bed, eyed wide.  Indigo points to a small, black-scaled carnivore and screams in the man's face:  "If you move, he will chew off your man parts!  Then he will chew off your face, but he will have your man-parts in his mouth so you will taste them as he chews off your face!  Do you want to taste your man-parts?  DO YOU?"


*"... THE SCARRED LANDS ARE SCREWED."*

Indigo:  "Meepo, did you make pee-pee in my laundry?"

*"The Scarred Lands: NONE DARE CALL THEM HEROES"*

*NOW PLAYING*


----------



## CrazyGothBard (Jul 17, 2003)

That's two these trailers that have drawn me into reading the SHs!  Nice work...


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2003)

Out of curosity...which ones?


----------



## CrazyGothBard (Jul 18, 2003)

I've added "Arbiter's Apostate" and "None Dare Call Them Heroes" to my reading list from reading this thread.  The main one I'm reading is The Jester's "To War Against Felenga", just because it's really good - there isn't a trailer for it.

What's this Dark Sun setting about?  I was out of the D&D loop for a while playing other games - got sucked back in by the 25th anniversary modules followed by 3.0, so I missed out on all the end of 2nd edition developments.  

I'm off-topic now, send me a private message about Dark Sun if you like, so people can get back to viewing trailers and stop throwing popcorn at me!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2003)

Can't do for some reason.  Curious.

In a quick nutshell-  Magic draws it's energy from the world.  To much was taken over the past few thousand years thus reducing the world to a barren near-desert like environment with a few small forests.  Psionics are popular.  There are no gods.  Divine power comes from the eight elements, the traditional four plus sun, rain, silt and magma.

The rulers of the citys are 40+ level characters that are 20/20 psion/mage.  They are evil and don't care what people think of it. At this level, magic and psionics corrupt the body making them unhuman.  They resemble tall gaunt wingless dragon-people.  This is kept as a close guarded secret.  They are also over 2000years old and were the "Champions" of a genocide war.  There are in theory no fairies, goblins, orcs and many other common creatures and humanoids.

The world is dark and deadly.  Plants are much more likely to be dangerous than on other campaign worlds.  They kill for your blood(water source) as do other creatures.

There is a current attempt to recify this now.  Folks have learned to control the magic so as not to "defile" the earth.  Also, there are rumors of creating "good" epic level characters of 40+ levels of psion/mage.

See the story hour or my Killer in Kalidnay stuff for more feel of the game world.  Also WoTC has a Darksun "official" revision section that I use for my PbP (not for my Story Hour)

Back to the regular program.....


----------



## Welverin (Jul 18, 2003)

jonrog1 said:
			
		

> *Carnage, thousands of men SLAMMING into beasts, titanspawn.  QUICK CUTS of heads flying, viscera spattering.  DEAFENING NOISE of metal on metal and bone, all in the pouring, drenching rain.  Corpses fly away from an exploding series of FIREBALLS.  The opening of Gladiator, but bigger --
> 
> >snip<
> 
> NOW PLAYING *




Cool trailer, when does the movie come out?


----------



## diaglo (Jul 19, 2003)

*Banewarrens d20 $17.95 A work in progress*

*The scene: *An array of dark elf bodies, some still breathing. Most not. A dwarf, a warrior, and a woodland priest burnt to a crisp. An unconscious half-breed raging against his dreams. blood pooling at his feet. A lone surface elf facing off against two powerful looking dark elves. All three show signs of the battle. The surface elf the worse for wear. He makes a hasty retreat. the Dark elves laugh.

*New scene:*  ZZZZZaaaaapPPPPP

A bolt of lightning from a dark dragon strikes the ground. The surface elf from the previous scene lies torn apart at the dragon's feet. A priest,  a warrior with a whip, a near naked monk, a shift looking warrior, and a woodsy halfling. The halfling tumbles under the dragon and buries his sword to the hilt into its belly. The dragon collapses.

*New scene:* A dark crypt. A large ominous voice is cackling with glee.

The halfling stands froze. A new elf, a maiden, is with the group. She looks very similar to the elf from the previous scenes. She is singing, but no words are heard. A creature oozes out a fissure in the wall. The monk, priest, and shifty warrior stand guarding the halfling. An insane looking man in heavy armor wielding a nasty sword engages the group.

*New scene:* The halfling is holding the nasty sword. He his fighting an 8 headed hydra. One of the heads is limp. The hydra is dragging a chain. The elf maiden is singing again. The priest and the monk lie at the hydra's feet. The shifty warrior is away from the battle with bow in hand. Things look deadly

*New scene:* In a tavern. There is a gnome with the group. They are bidding fairwell to the warrior with the whip. The warrior is wearing the garb of a priest now. The monk too is setting off for new lands.


These are the things from which legends are forged. When others fall new heroes take their place. Who will be next to take up the mantle....


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 21, 2003)

*drnuncheon's Freeport Story Hour presents: MONTE COOK'S QUEEN OF LIES*

[LONG SHOT of a rider on a horse, traveling a road that runs along the top of a seaside cliff.  The music starts - something low and sweeping, with lots of horns.]

[CUT to fancy wooden double doors with brass handles, filling the screen.  The handles turn and they are opened by the butler, JANOS, wearing a curled, powdered wig and a fancy coat.]

*JANOS:* 		My Lord?  An elf. On a horse.

[CUT to DI'FIER, seated and writing behind a desk in the library.  He looks up, and stands quickly.]

*VOICEOVER:*	In the City of Highgate...

[EXTREME WIDE-ANGLE of the sea crashing into the base of tall white cliffs - maybe a ship sailing into the cavern mouth to give us an idea of scale.  PAN UP to reveal the city.]

*VO:* 		...at the Temple of Knowledge...

[A carriage pulls up in front of the temple.  CUT to inside, looking out the window - a face appears: relatively young, blond hair pulled tightly back, with round spectacles.]

*ENNIS:*		Drusilia Naïlo?

[DRU and DI'FIER share a worried glance.]

*ENNIS:*		Detective Ennis of the Bluffside Regulars.  I'd like to ask you a few questions.

*VO:*			...war has begun.

[Temple interior.  Corpses are everywhere, blood stains the marble floor, and the uniformed GUARDS pick their way around it all.  ENNIS leads DRU and DI'FIER past the carnage.]

*VO:*			Some will fight for money.

[PAN ACROSS a group of hardened MERCENARIES: breastplates, bastard swords, kilts and greaves. They look suspiciously across a cobbled square.  Continue pan to reveal a group of elven ARCHERS who return the looks with ones equally suspicious.]

*VO:*			Some will fight for friendship.

[REAR SHOT of a stocky, red-haired DWARF standing at a ticket counter, standing on his toes so he can see the attendant, pounding the counter with his fist.  An enormous axe is tucked into a belt loop, and there are a couple of large, hastily-packed bags to either side of him.]

*DWARF:*		I don't care where the next one is going to. Threehills?  That's fine!

*DI'FIER (OS):*	Threehills is a lovely place.

[CLOSE-UP as the dwarf turns, his eyes widen and he goes pale - we see that it is GARTO.]

*VO:*			Some will fight for faith.

[BACK to the ARCHERS, who slowly begin to turn and look at something on their other side.  CONTINUE PAN to reveal the hooded and cloaked forms of Dru's poorly disguised SERPENT PEOPLE, clutching their spears.]

[CUT TO a bearded, armored man - BROTHER EGIL - raises his hand to shield his eyes, and we see a brilliant white light begin to shine upon him.  PULL BACK to reveal that the cavern is being illuminated by the ribbons of light that form the wings of an ANGEL.]

*VO:*			One will fight for love.

[CLOSE-UP on DRU: dirty, bloody, angry.]

*DRU:*		Where. Is. My. Father?


[LONG SHOT of darkness.  We see a flickering light illuminate a doorway, and it reflects off of water.  As the lightbearers enter, we see it is an enormous arched tunnel, with walkways to either side of an underground waterway.]

*VO:*			Their battle will take them far beyond the lands they know.

[CUT TO GARTO, DRU, and DI'FIER around a table.]

*GARTO:*		Silathenial? It's a myth.

[DI'FIER lays an ornate dagger on the table.]

*DI'FIER:*	It's no myth.

[CUT TO MERCENARIES, blades drawn, shields ready, creeping forward into the darkness.]

*VO:*			Some of them will never return.

[The shadows swallow them up, and for a moment all we hear is the crunch of gravel under their feet.  Then, a ball of flame EXPLODES in the middle of them, scattering them like toys.  The music changes to something frenetic with a driving beat and plenty of percussion.  The following is a series of QUICK CUTS

[A stone-walled room full of armed soldiers, as the stone twists as if it were clay.  Sword-weilding creatures begin to pour through the opening: half elf, half spider.]

[A twisted, hunchbacked GIANT in the middle of a cavern, screaming in rage, swinging his enormous morningstar across the top of a stone wall and splattering three armored GUARDS.]

[LONG SHOT from above a ballista as distant figures begin to run across a stone arch connecting two towers. The ballista fires and the spearlike bolt arcs through the air towards them.]

[A mosaic of a GIANT SPIDER begins to tremble, and chips of colored stone scatter as the creature begins to pull free of the picture.]

[LIGHT lances through the darkness and falls upon a naked, battered ELF chained to the wall of a closet.  He shies away from it.]

[DRU in the darkness, her rapier in her left hand, calmly taking aim with the flintlock in her right.  The music pauses for a moment, and then the roar and the smoke and flame of the gun being fired.]

[FADE OUT, then IN on banner



 

*Now playing at a Story Hour Forum near you.*


----------

